# Central Of Georgia Heritage Unit



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Just when thought our first day at the wYe couldn't get any better, we catch this Central Of Georgia Heritage Unit coming off the S-Line (Asheville Branch Line) headed North toward Linwood ! ! ! 

http://youtu.be/uqMDwjPLJgg


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fasha 

You do some good work...thank you. :appl:

It's always a thrill to see the heritage paint...but the thought occurred
to me...that on that loco of today it's about as unusual as would
be an old Commodore Vanderbilt steamer in modern Santa Fe
Warbonnet colors. But it would be interesting to see. 

Did you notice that kink in the foreground track at around 3:41 in?
Looks like some of my work. 

The zoom lens makes some of those NS curves look like an HO 16"
radius. Bet they're not. 

Don


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words and the reply Don! I enjoy making the videos, it give me incite into the prototypes for weathering, I hope those members here can also get ideas 

Regarding the kink at 3:41, are you talking about the the siding track coming into where the cars are?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Fasia, let me add my thanks and congrats to Don. I enjoy you videos immensely.

Dan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fasha

Yep...the kinked track S curves right in the middle of the frame
and heads right for the camera.

Don


----------

